# [commande free] Mémoire incomplète (résolu)

## Elrhim

Bonjour.

Je commence une installation de Gentoo, j'en suis au partitionnement. Je voulais connaître la quantité précise de RAM alors j'ai tapé : 

```
free -m
```

Il est indiqué que la mémoire totale est de 881 mb alors que j'ai installé sur mon netbook un barrette de 2 Go. Je suppose que ce n'est pas normal.

C'est probablement la première fois que j'utilise cette commande mais je sais que sous les autres distributions à peu près 1,5 Go de ram sont habituellement opérationnels.

Que faut-il faire pour que ma barrette soit correctement prise en charge, ajouter une option au noyau lors du démarrage ?

J'espère que quelqu'un pourra m'aider, merci d'avance.Last edited by Elrhim on Sun Jun 24, 2012 5:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Apparemment, tu n'as pas activé l'option "High Memory Support" dans le kernel (il faut le mettre à 4G pour <= 4 Go)

----------

## Elrhim

Parfait, merci beaucoup.

----------

